# Pursebuzz boots, Need to know brand/make!



## Kitt3n (Dec 12, 2008)

Heyla all. Pursebuzz posted this picture of her look on December 6 and I absolutely love






 her boots.




I left a comment asking who they are by but didn't get a response.  I need to know who makes these boots cuz I really want them. I'm thinking they would be a great xmas gift to myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone help me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Picture taken from her website:» Blog Archive » 12-6-08 Look


----------



## tottycat (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitt3n* 

 
_Heyla all. Pursebuzz posted this picture of her look on December 6 and I absolutely love





 her boots.




I left a comment asking who they are by but didn't get a response. I need to know who makes these boots cuz I really want them. I'm thinking they would be a great xmas gift to myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone help me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Picture taken from her website:» Blog Archive » 12-6-08 Look








_

 
I think they might be Naturalizer Cerina Boots..check out this link from Nordstrom:

Naturalizer 'Cerina' Boot - Nordstrom

Good luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^ Wow that looks exactly like them those are cool!!

On sale at Zappos Cerina by Naturalizer at Zeta Zappos


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replys.  Those are really close.  The ones she is wearing are black with 4 brown buckles:  One around calf, one around ankle and two around the foot.


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 12, 2008)

She responded on 12/6:

ainstein Says: 
December 6th, 2008 at 10:00 pm
cute outfit! love the boots where dya get em?
Pursebuzz Says: 
December 6th, 2008 at 10:19 pm
Thanks ainstein. These boots are old, I think like 5 years old. They are Timberlands and I got them from Burlington Coat Factory.


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't believe I missed that comment.  I looked all over that page and completely missed it.  Thank you for seeing what I failed to see!


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like a lot of other people missed it too!


----------

